# Aircraft Carrier Flight Deck Diorama



## ModelKitBuilder

I have a new video of a past diorama commission job.

This was a commission from a client wanting to replicate what he had experienced on board an aircraft carrier that he had served on.






Let me know what you think, complements and criticisms are welcome.


----------



## Model Man

Nice job! Subscribed to your channel and look forward to more.


----------



## ModelKitBuilder

Model Man said:


> Nice job! Subscribed to your channel and look forward to more.


Thanks for subscribing and for the kind words.


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SJF

Very impressive! You really recreated the flight deck of a carrier very well. 

Sean


----------



## 69Stang

"Yea, I pick up that same kit at Wal Mart the other day, but I am gonna paint mine better then yours...":freak:

WOW! Wonderful job, I not only enjoied your craftsmanship, but the photos and vid was great as well. Thanks for posting and sharing. I look forward to more as well!

Ward


----------



## steve123

Wonderful work!...

Steve


----------



## mcdougall

:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Jerzferno

Whats the dimensions of the flight deck? Just want to get some size comparison. Well done!


----------



## WarbirdTA

Very nice work!
I liked the video as well.

George


----------



## 440 dakota

Very Very nice, Looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## VWPowered

wow thats epic, nicely done :thumbsup:


----------



## ModelKitBuilder

Thank you all for the kind words. :thumbsup:


----------



## wander1107

Just plain amazing. Great job with the placement and groupings. It really makes your eyes wander to specific points on the base.


----------



## ModelKitBuilder

Thank you very much.

I had used a rather large book (in size) on a Navy Aircraft Carrier for reference.

Colors of the deck crew were taken from that book, as-well-as placement of the crew.

Again, thank you for the kind words.


----------



## RLCarlos

Very nice work. Brings back memories.


----------



## ModelKitBuilder

RLCarlos said:


> Very nice work. Brings back memories.


Thank you. :thumbsup:

So, is it close to what you remember?


----------

